# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Wedding in Costa Rica

## JEK

Went to a dear friend's daughter's wedding in Costa Rica and had a wonderful time at the Marriott Guancaste. They really have some great sunsets down there!

15703828574_cecd1aafe1_k.jpg

16140426827_33795f9d93_k.jpg

----------


## amyb

They sure did!

----------


## Grey

Beautiful pictures.  Hope you enjoyed a nice time.

----------

